# Pipe frozen



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

This was with the boiler running , and it still froze, it was against a outside wall


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

hellenicsnowman said:


> This was with the boiler running , and it still froze, it was against a outside wall


Sure, the boiler can be 'running' but is the pump(s) working? Heating loop air bounded?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Had a few of those this year, even had a Honeywell zone valve blow apart, found out the customers pellet stove heated the room up enough that the thermostat never turned on, pipes froze in the crawl space.


----------

